

Satellites approach the Shannon limit - axiom
http://www.physorg.com/news144420242.html

======
soundsop
Shannon's capacity refers to the maximum signaling speed at the physical layer
but this article muddles it all up with higher levels of the network
abstraction layers.

That said, I think the title is probably true. It's been known for a decade
that turbo codes and low-density-parity-check (LDPC) codes can approach the
Shannon limit, especially if relatively long decoding latencies are tolerable.
It just took some time for turbo and LDPC codes to make into standards and get
deployed.

~~~
attack
I thought the hold-ups were patent/licensing related? Wikipedia concurs:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turbo_code>

ECC's are so interesting.

------
rw
Hand-waving. If I could find a link to the original publication(s) I would
read that instead.

